# Outside dirt track help



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

We have an RC track out our home, that we are enjoying alot. The longest straightaway is 82' the complete track is over 260 ' centerline with a width of atleast 4' and in some place 6' wide.Also we have a hand built jump in the long straight away that I made movable.
Is there and easier way to maintaining this track then hand racking with varous rakes? 
I have a 4 wheeler that I pull a disc with this does a good job but I'd like to try to get away from final hand raking all the time.
Our surface is a mixture of sandy clay, reg. clay and some top soil, we get great traction on this track surface.:woohoo:
The track is a dipped in Oval or (closed M)with dirt burms.
I hope somebody can help us out.
We are in the Boyertown Pa. area.:thumbsup:

Thank you,

Ed

S&E Racing

Miller Racing


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

you could try a big board with some nails in it and a fine chain link fence to drag around the track with the 4 wheeler as long as the tires on the 4 wheeler arent to agressive.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

An old bed spring works great! Just the metal springs!
Kid


----------

